# Felt silly not recognizing this bird



## HoneyNut (Jul 24, 2021)

I thought some new special bird had shown up, I had no idea what it was and sent it to a bird identification site.
The answer made me feel silly not to have known it.
Assuming I'm attaching the picture to this post correctly, who all here knows which bird this is?


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't know why the picture showed up twice, will I never learn how to do these things!?!


----------



## Lara (Jul 24, 2021)

You still have time to delete one if you want. Just click on edit. Then you can either click on the trash can for one or you can click on one side of the pic of one and hit the delete button. I think you have a few hours to edit posts.

I don't know what bird it is either


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks Lara!


----------



## bingo (Jul 25, 2021)

you never  told us more about that  bird


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 25, 2021)

bingo said:


> you never told us more about that bird


I thought maybe people would want to guess, but perhaps I'm not the only person who didn't know what it was.
Hint: it is a 'molting juvenile' of a very common bird.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

Cardinal ?


----------



## Judycat (Jul 25, 2021)

It has such a long beak, is it a woodpecker?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Is it some type of Blackbird juvenile?

That shape and color of the beak and its body, seem like it might be, 
and the young ones would not be the shiny distinct black, but are rather mottled and brownish.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 25, 2021)

The blackbird guess is the closest, per the bird identification site it is a molting European Starling.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 25, 2021)

Lara said:


> I don't know what bird it is either


It's a Larakeet, hybrid of a Parakeet.


----------



## Jules (Jul 25, 2021)

Flicker?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> Flicker?


It does have some of the features of a flicker, so I thought that was a good guess, for what a juvenile flicker might look like.
I don't know what they actually do, as I have not seen any _juvenile_ flickers.

But I have seen lots of Starlings, and other Blackbird types, and their juvenile offspring!!!!


----------

